# The French Foreign Legion: Tougher than the rest?



## Trip_Wire (Dec 7, 2008)

The French Foreign Legion: Tougher than the rest?

Videos:

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=814_1207444048[/ame] (Part 1)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=2dc_1207446572[/ame] (Part 2)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ee1_1207447428[/ame] (Part 3 and 4)


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 7, 2008)

Great vids TW.

Tough cats, no doubt. I actually considered it around '86. Seriously considered it. Enlistment is six years. Almost no liberty/leave. But you can join under any freakin identity you want. Up to age 40. The first thing they do is teach you French. Lots of Brits and Germans join up. Basic is tough. Then you get the _Kepi Blanc_ and it's like Ranger/Recon.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 7, 2008)

I've worked with 2nd Coy, 2REP before.  Worked with a couple of other French units here and overseas as well.

I wouldn't go so far to say tougher than the rest of the world, tougher than anything else the French have with the exception of the Commandos Marines, yes.  Their Pathfinders are very good.  I expected a bunch of c-wire eating napalm pissing SOBs after everything I read/heard but they were just like any other Coy you will meet, liked to get on the piss, liked to play sports etc.  They had more time off when I was with them than we did.  They sing a lot which takes some getting used to.  A lot of eastern Europeans with the guys we worked with.    

They do have some "different" ways of doing things and I can't criticize them for it, it just doesn't work for us.

Excellent hosts, they went out of their way to make sure we were fed and watered and made to feel welcome.  Having a French speaking Anglophone on the piss with you in Noumea is also particularly useful.


----------

